
Ok Entrepreneurs, Time to Step Up - brm
http://www.feld.com/blog/archives/2008/10/ok_entrepreneur.html
======
lsc
I think (I hope) this is an excellent time to be competing on price/value.
Competing on price and/or value is a difficult thing during the fat times, but
when people start feeling the squeeze, I believe it becomes a much easier
sell.

